# boîte aux lettres



## pierre64f1 (25 Juillet 2011)

_Bjr à tous  

Depuis plus de 2 ans  j'étais tranquille , j'avais Snow Léopard sur mon intelMac, 
j'avais grâce à vous 1 jolie boite aux lettres jaune, comme les vraies ,  à la place de ce timbre avec son aigle ( vilain), tout allait bien,  
et soudain j'achétes OS X Lion vendredi, et voilà !!!!!!!!! 

depuis j'ai plus de boite aux lettres jaune ............ j'ai 1 vilain timbre avec aigle sur le Dock 

si quelqu'un veut bien m'aider à refaire la manipulation, sachant qu'aujourd'hui, 
j'ai attrapé 71 ans , ca va être moins facile ........ 

Merci d'avance ,_


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Juillet 2011)

Utilise CandyBar  ou LiteIcon  c'est que qu'il y a de plus facile.


----------



## Scalounet (25 Juillet 2011)

Bon Anniversaire alors !!!  

c'est vrai, tout le monde le sait qu'en informatique le passage de 70 a 71 ans et critique !!


----------



## pierre64f1 (26 Juillet 2011)

_scalounet,

je te souhaites juste d' y arriver ,_ _
au lieu de te foutre de la gueule des gens qui veulent encore avancer 
en informatique ..........._


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Eh Papy (j'ai presque le même âge que toi) , scalounet avait pris la précaution de mettre un smileys :  à la suite de son message

cépadufoutagedegueule© quoique......

cédelumour©

Bon anniversaire quand même ;-)


----------



## pierre64f1 (26 Juillet 2011)

_Merci pour l'anniv

par contre CandyBar est en Anglais , d' ou complication pour moi ????

ET critique , est et non pas et_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

On pourrait traduire cela par "Barre de sucreries" un peu comme il y a des "barres de chocolat".

:love:

Sinon, CandyBar n'est pas localsié effectivement, mais sincèrement c'est une application simple à utiliser. 

Son prix reste à mon sens, son seul problème...


----------



## Scalounet (26 Juillet 2011)

pierre64f1 a dit:


> _scalounet,
> 
> je te souhaites juste d' y arriver ,_ _
> au lieu de te foutre de la gueule des gens qui veulent encore avancer
> en informatique ..........._



Comme dit Jmichel, heureusement que j'avais mis un smiley, sinon je n'ose imaginer la teneur de tes propos !! 

Sans rancunes, car c'était vraiment pris sur le ton de l'humour et non un "foutage" de gueule !! 



pierre64f1 a dit:


> _..........
> 
> par contre CandyBar est en Anglais , d' ou complication pour moi ????
> 
> ET critique , est et non pas et_




Merci de me reprendre quan(t) a mon orthographe, du haut de mes 47 piges, c'est pas facile non plus !! (heuuu....orthografe.. Ph ou f ?)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> C
> Merci de me reprendre quand a mon orthographe



Tu as raison !

C'est "quant" à TON orthographe.

:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Scalounet (26 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Tu as raison !
> 
> C'est "quant" à TON orthographe.
> 
> :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:



foiré 
Voila ce que c'est de ne pas se relire !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

L'Homme est un loup pour l'Homme....

mais est-ce que le loup est un Homme pour le loup ?


----------



## Scalounet (26 Juillet 2011)

Sujet hautement philosophique que voila ! 

Cependant, pris en défaut 2 fois de suite, ça frise la polygamie, et ce, quel que soit le loup qui se charge de la remarque !


----------



## pierre64f1 (26 Juillet 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Comme dit Jmichel, heureusement que j'avais mis un smiley, sinon je n'ose imaginer la teneur de tes propos !!
> 
> Sans rancunes, car c'était vraiment pris sur le ton de l'humour et non un "foutage" de gueule !!
> 
> ...


de 47 à 71, tu as encore le temps de ne pas y arriver !!!!!!!!!!!

orthographe

assez pour la journée, 
car çà ne me fait pas avancer ma demande pour ma boîte jaune ,


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Une comme cela ?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pierre64f1 (26 Juillet 2011)

NON, pas celle là , une comme çà, svp   ;
 Images attachées  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Fichiers attachés   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


BAL.png.zip (26,3 Ko, 35 affichages)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

La voici en format .icns

http://cl.ly/3X1843433a101v402m3T

D'abord tu ouvres le dossier Applications

Puis clic droit sur Mail pour "afficher le paquet"
Contents/Ressources
l'icône s'appelle App.icns
Tu la dupliques et tu la ranges ailleurs
puis tu renommes mon fichier en App.icns
tu la mets dans ce dossier

Il te faudra évidemment un mot de passe Admin pour réaliser ce prodige....


----------



## pierre64f1 (26 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> La voici en format .icns , c'est bien celle là
> 
> http://cl.ly/3X1843433a101v402m3T
> 
> ...


le mot de passe, je l'ai


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Contents/Ressources
veut dire que tu vas dans le dossier Ressources contenu dans le dossier Contents

le fichier à changer (après sauvegarde) est app.icns.

Prends bien soin de renommer ce que je t'envoie à l'identique ce qui aura pour effet d'écraser le fichier existant (mais tu t'en fiches puisque tu l'as sauvegardé ailleurs)


----------



## pierre64f1 (26 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Contents/Ressources
> veut dire que tu vas dans le dossier Ressources contenu dans le dossier Contents
> 
> le fichier à changer (après sauvegarde) est app.icns.
> ...


Voila Jmichel de la Gironde, moi du 64

j'ai mis ta boite dans resources avec la boite nommée ; App.incs ( app en majuscules , j'ai mis )
mais je vois rien à la place de mon aigle ?????

j'ai pas fait bien ????
j'ai mis l'autre fichier (app.incs) à la poubelle,


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> D'abord tu ouvres le dossier Applications
> 
> Puis clic droit sur Mail pour "afficher le paquet"
> Contents/Ressources
> l'icône s'appelle App.icns



Faux !!! L'icône se nomme app.icns ... pas de majuscule au "a" 
Avec une majuscule, cela ne marchera pas.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

tu as raison Wath....

la faute en revient à ce p.... de correcteur automatique et à moi qui laisse passer cela.

C'est bien évidemment un a minuscule.


----------



## pierre64f1 (26 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> tu as raison Wath....
> 
> la faute en revient à ce p.... de correcteur automatique et à moi qui laisse passer cela.
> 
> C'est bien évidemment un a minuscule.



je viens de remettre a minuscule , et 
apres je redémarre l' ordi ???? stp


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

OUI, tu redémarres l'ordi, et il y a de fortes chances aussi que l'icône du dock n'ait pas été changée, auquel cas, tu la vires et tu la replaces par celle de l'application qui elle aura changé.


----------



## pierre64f1 (26 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> OUI, tu redémarres l'ordi, et il y a de fortes chances aussi que l'icône du dock n'ait pas été changée, auquel cas, tu la vires et tu la replaces par celle de l'application qui elle aura changé.




j'ai redemarré l'ordi, rien, j'ai viré l'icone du mail qui etait devenu une page blanche avec ecrit TIFF dessus ,rien, mais où je retrouves l'application ???????????

du coup, j'ai plus rien pour les mails !!!!!!!!!!!

je n'y arrives pas , il y a une manip qui m'echappe ............

désolé d'être aussi long ,

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h08 ----------




Jmichel33 a dit:


> OUI, tu redémarres l'ordi, et il y a de fortes chances aussi que l'icône du dock n'ait pas été changée, auquel cas, tu la vires et tu la replaces par celle de l'application qui elle aura changé.


ce serait pas + rapide avec Team Viewer ??
tu rentres dans l'ordi, tu fais comme pour toi, 
et c'est fini , non ????

plutôt que de te retenir avant que je trouve la bonne manip,


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2011)

Tu as viré quelle icône ???
Je n'espère pas celle de ton dossier Applications !

La manipulation détaillée pour changer les icônes des applications Apple :

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/snow-leopard-changer-les-icons-applications-apple-274924.html, voir le post #10 pour un tutoriel en image.


----------



## Scalounet (26 Juillet 2011)

pierre64f1 a dit:


> de 47 à 71, tu as encore le temps de ne pas y arriver !!!!!!!!!!!



Si oui, contrairement a toi, j'espère bien garder mon ouverture d'esprit ! 

Adio 

Dire que je m'adresse a un Basque, c'est le comble !


----------



## pierre64f1 (26 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu as viré quelle icône ???
> Je n'espère pas celle de ton dossier Applications !
> 
> La manipulation détaillée pour changer les icônes des applications Apple :
> ...


si j'ai viré l'ancienne application du dossier resources ...........  désolé 
de toutes façons, je n'y arrive pas 

si on pouvait se parler, clic là, fermes çà, clic là et ce serait fini !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fìx (26 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/customisation/snow-leopard-changer-les-icons-applications-apple-274924.html, voir le post #10 pour un tutoriel en image.



Surtout que j'avais fait tout ça à l'époque pour.................. Notre ami pierrot ici présent.... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Exact, et c'est exactement la même manipulation proposée !

Je lui ai renvoyé en mp tous les fichiers nécessaires et le fichier original : app.icns

Je viens de corriger encore, l'orthographe automatique persiste à mettre un A majuscule....


Je lui ai envoyé toutes les copies écran qui explique pas-à-pas la manipulation


----------



## pierre64f1 (26 Juillet 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Surtout que j'avais fait tout ça à l'époque pour.................. Notre ami pierrot ici présent.... :rateau:


ehhhhhhhhhhh oui, mais j'etais bien avec Snow leopard, le Lion est arrivé !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Pierre, la manipulation est exactement identique sous Lion !

Suis le pas à pas avec les copies d'écran que je t'ai envoyées et nul doute que tu y arriveras.

Pour le fond d'écran perso de Lion, le voici :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

